# Maximum voltage for DDR3?



## Zubasa (Oct 18, 2009)

The title says it all, I would like to know so that I don't fry my ram. 

Another side question, how does Ganged mode vs Unganged mode really works?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Oct 18, 2009)

I see you have the same ram as me. I dont know what the max voltage is for it, but i got mine to run @ 1600mhz at 1.63v i dont know the max because i wont go higher then 1.65 because it will cause long term damage to i7 processors


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 18, 2009)

Jees, like only one guy answered in 24hrs, no wonder people spam their own posts....


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 19, 2009)

what about AMD rigs i think they can go up to like 2v


----------



## BradleyKZN (Oct 19, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Jees, like only one guy answered in 24hrs, no wonder people spam their own posts....



and i still wasnt much help


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2009)

List the specifications of your RAM or at least the model number. I'm running my Crucials at 1333 1.8v cas 6. I don't know exactly how ganged vs. unganged works, but you will get better performance in unganged mode.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> List the specifications of your RAM or at least the model number. I'm running my Crucials at 1333 1.8v cas 6. I don't know exactly how ganged vs. unganged works, but you will get better performance in unganged mode.


Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9
I believe they are this set.
http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TW3X4G1333C9.pdf






I am running a 285 Base Clock so I can't get it to run at 1333.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 19, 2009)

Ganged vs. Unganged....the way I understand it is that ganged mode uses 1 x 128 bit memory path/controller, where unganged uses 2 x 64 bit paths/controllers. Same principle as a Dual core CPU: 2 brains at slower speeds can do more than 1 brain at a higher speed.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 19, 2009)

spec for maximum voltage for ddr3 is 1.65v...however, i have seen OCers goto a higher voltage when their core i7/i5 was overclocked to the extent that they had toup the voltage on the cpu
i think the rule of thumb is +.4v from the processor v is "safe" but dont quote me


----------



## ace80 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it depends on when you bought them. I mean ddr3 has been out since before i7.
My corsairs are spec'd to run @ 1.8v 1600mhz 9-9-9-24, I have ran them @ 2.0v before for quick bench runs. 
Here's mine from the corsair site (the top one) - http://www.corsair.com/products/xms3dhx/default.aspx
And here's a cpuz shot





I'm glad you asked the question and would also like to know the anwser. It would be good to see what peeps without core i5/i7 setups are running through their ddr3 24/7 and while benching.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine are the newer 5.1 version.
Which means its is Jedec spec 1.5V ram.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jedec spec will always be 1.5v, as with ddr2 I believe it was 1.8v, this has nothing to do with the manufacturer of any ram. As you can see mine are also jedec spec'd to 1.5v

I just took a look at the pdf spec sheet for your set and they say 1.6v for normal use - 






I reckon you'd be ok upto say 1.8v, just make sure they have nice airflow. I have the ram fan over mine.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 20, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Jedec spec will always be 1.5v, as with ddr2 I believe it was 1.8v, this has nothing to do with the manufacturer of any ram. As you can see mine are also jedec spec'd to 1.5v
> 
> I just took a look at the pdf spec sheet for your set and they say 1.6v for normal use -
> 
> ...


Dude, I got 1.5v from the sticker


----------

